# developing a permissions plugin for bukkit



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm trying to develop a bukkit plugin for permissions and security based on the Linux/Unix model. Can someone give me an Idea of what layout/model I should follow? I plan to replicate it as much as possible in-game. Can someone give me an example of how it would work with the groups? Since I don't think i can use the user perms like linux in craftbukkit since it normally is segmented into groups where groups have sets of permissions. I'm kinda lost right now but need a starting point. Could someone provide me with that starting point please?


----------

